# The Tren Begins Tonight



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

Well, here is your warning.  I have been on 750mg test for about 8 weeks and I am starting my tren tonight to finish off the cycle.

I am simply going to warn you all now... You know, I may try to either either eat you bang you.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 8, 2016)

Where's pink when you need him


----------



## AlphaD (Feb 8, 2016)

*The Tren Begins Tonight*

Does the Tren really ever end.....................?


----------



## trodizzle (Feb 8, 2016)

Your pp on tren...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

what dose are u gonna use and for how long?


----------



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

Week 1 - 7: 
750mg Test cyp 

Weeks 8 - 16 (2/8)
M 250 cyp & 150 tren A
W 250 cyp & 150 tren A
F 250 cyp & 150 tren A

Weeks 16 - 18 (4/5)
MWF 150 Tren A

Weeks 14 - 18 (3/22)
75mg var/day


TL;DR 750 test / 450 tren


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Week 1 - 7:
> 750mg Test cyp
> 
> Weeks 8 - 16 (2/8)
> ...



looks good homie..your a trt guy right?


----------



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> looks good homie..your a trt guy right?



Thanks BB.  No, I am just cycling.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

You can run your var right up to pct if u want..It makes the weeks your not pinning more enjoyable


----------



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

I was planning on running the tren ace and var 2 weeks after stopping the cyp for that reason.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 8, 2016)

Tren is weird on my libido. It either kills it, or I want to bang anything that moves. Doesn't seem to matter how much test I'm running.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 8, 2016)

Sledge said:


> Tren is weird on my libido. It either kills it, or I want to bang anything that moves. Doesn't seem to matter how much test I'm running.



It makes me horny yet It takes forever to bust a nut..very annoying


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 8, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> It makes me horny yet It takes forever to bust a nut..very annoying



^^ THIS ^^  Got the comment last week from Missus Savage how she was not going to be able to go to the gym the next day with another bird after a torrid session the night before.

I won't lie...I smiled proudly.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 8, 2016)

Tren just makes your life better. 


The end


----------



## snake (Feb 8, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Week 1 - 7:
> 750mg Test cyp
> 
> Weeks 8 - 16 (2/8)
> ...



You're going to be one lean dude if you do this right. Have you run Tren before? Just asking; I wouldn't say 450mg/wk is a starter dose.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

That's the plan snake. Second go around with it. First round was 300/week


----------



## John Ziegler (Feb 8, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Tren just makes your life better.
> 
> 
> The end



I like to sleep a lot anything or anyone that fuks with that is a piece of shit in my opion.


----------



## Yaya (Feb 8, 2016)

Tren makes me feel like the toxic crusader and at the same time like an whacko who wants to kidnap gorillas


----------



## anewguy (Feb 8, 2016)

Yaya said:


> Tren makes me feel like the toxic crusader and at the same time like an whacko who wants to kidnap gorillas



This is my goal


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 8, 2016)

Tren4Life said:


> Tren just makes your life better.
> 
> 
> The end



I've been contemplating running Tren next.

Love the selfie too lmao 

New guy, if possible would you put up some before and after pics?

If not then that's cool too


----------



## Seeker (Feb 8, 2016)

Unfortunately I am very tolerant to tren. I've taken up to 800 mgs of it. Yeah I got hard as fuk and horny as fuk but didn't feel anything great. I gave some to a buddy and he took 300 mgs and after the 2nd week he was freaking out and had to come off.


----------



## Massacre (Feb 8, 2016)

Ah tren. The nectar of the gods. Kill em!


----------



## mickems (Feb 8, 2016)

The way to get ripped is to tren hard!


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 8, 2016)

Tren makes my orgasmorgasms like a minute long. It's the ****ing best. My body starts shaking and shit and I almost pass out. It's probably what it feels like to have your prostate milked. Lol. Best ever


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 8, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tren makes my orgasmorgasms like a minute long. It's the ****ing best. My body starts shaking and shit and I almost pass out. It's probably what it feels like to have your prostate milked. Lol. Best ever



I'm sold just on this alone.

Tren it is


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 9, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Tren makes my orgasmorgasms like a minute long. It's the ****ing best. My body starts shaking and shit and I almost pass out. It's probably what it feels like to have your prostate milked. Lol. Best ever




And over and over and over and over again. Hahaha 

And I sleep like a baby.


----------



## bvs (Feb 9, 2016)

Tren is amazing. Im one of the lucky ones that gets almost no sides, but it doesn't make me stupidly horney like some of you guys are saying


----------



## tunafisherman (Feb 9, 2016)

Just a question, but why on weeks 16-18 are you running just tren?


----------



## anewguy (Feb 9, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> Just a question, but why on weeks 16-18 are you running just tren?



Because the Cyp will still be active in my system during that time because it is a long ester, and the tren is a short ester.

EDIT: Although, I would like another opinion on this because I am still thinking about how the tren will last in my system a bit too... Like maybe a week?  So I guess I should probably run the cyp through week 17 and PCT a week later.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2016)

Tbh I would just stop them at the same time. People react differently to varying test/tren ratios, and you'd be intentionally putting yourself through a swing right at the end of your cycle.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Feb 9, 2016)

Tren is a 19-nor homie. I'd be stopping the tren first and keep the test going a few weeks. Very hard to recover from if you're going to pct, even tren ace.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Feb 9, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> Tren is a 19-nor homie. I'd be stopping the tren first and keep the test going a few weeks. Very hard to recover from if you're going to pct, even tren ace.



im with dys ..very hard come down from tren


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 9, 2016)

Good to know


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 9, 2016)

Finger on ban button....


----------



## anewguy (Feb 9, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Finger on ban button....



What did I miss POB?

And okay, thanks for the advice guys, I will change the plans to stop the tren before or maybe with the test


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 9, 2016)

anewguy said:


> What did I miss POB?
> 
> And okay, thanks for the advice guys, I will change the plans to stop the tren before or maybe with the test


He mean in case you turn into an asshole ****stick from that sweet nectar.


----------



## anewguy (Feb 9, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> He mean in case you turn into an asshole ****stick from that sweet nectar.



Ha, oh okay.  Maybe paranoia is a side effect that goes into effect about the same time as the placebo one...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

anewguy said:


> Because the Cyp will still be active in my system during that time because it is a long ester, and the tren is a short ester.
> 
> EDIT: Although, I would like another opinion on this because I am still thinking about how the tren will last in my system a bit too... Like maybe a week?  So I guess I should probably run the cyp through week 17 and PCT a week later.



Your test is high enough and the tren is a short enough ester that you could get by running it about 2wks longer than the test. Your choice on how you do it but I've done similar things before and didn't notice a difference.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 10, 2016)

I need to run some tren. Been way too long


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> I need to run some tren. Been way too long



Don't make me tell Nandy you're planning on cheating on her you sunofabitch!


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 10, 2016)

DocDePanda187123 said:


> Don't make me tell Nandy you're planning on cheating on her you sunofabitch!



See that's where I'm at, they are both good looking women but I don't know which one to pick


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 10, 2016)

anewguy said:


> What did I miss POB?
> 
> And okay, thanks for the advice guys, I will change the plans to stop the tren before or maybe with the test



What tool said...


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 10, 2016)

HydroEJP88 said:


> See that's where I'm at, they are both good looking women but I don't know which one to pick



Nandy's aromatizafion can be tricky to treat but she's also a much more mellow mistress. 

Tren doesn't aromatize but she's the jealous bitch that will call your girl up and tell her your dick has been double dipping the pudding in aisle 2.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 10, 2016)

I miss nandy


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 10, 2016)

Once you've gone on a date with nandy you'll never be happy with anyone else. She's an angel.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Once you've gone on a date with nandy you'll never be happy with anyone else. She's an angel.


Yeah.... Didn't realize it till she was gone. Didn't realize what a good thing we had.


----------



## HydroEJP88 (Feb 10, 2016)

You guys are depressing when it comes to your break ups


----------



## ECKSRATED (Feb 10, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Yeah.... Didn't realize it till she was gone. Didn't realize what a good thing we had.


Sometimes it takes a little time to realize that you really love and miss someone. Nandy is a whore and has been around the block quite a few times but you will never hear anyone say "I hate bitch"


----------



## anewguy (Feb 10, 2016)

And this is why I love this board.  I have never touched nandy but I see her in my future.


----------



## ToolSteel (Feb 10, 2016)

anewguy said:


> And this is why I love this board.  I have never touched nandy but I see her in my future.


She will touch you in ways you've never been touched. And you'll like it.


----------



## Tren4Life (Feb 10, 2016)

I feel like I need a shower now.


----------



## Sledge (Feb 18, 2016)

Never done handy. What's the best part about it?


----------



## Beedeezy (Feb 18, 2016)

Sledge said:


> Never done handy. What's the best part about it?


The *END*

10char


----------



## hulksmash (Feb 18, 2016)

I stopped all nandrolone; the mass wasnt worth the Deca dick

You can get just as much mass with Test without any sides


----------



## anewguy (Mar 16, 2016)

Bumping this thread.  Unfortunately the end is coming close.  Haven't started the var yet but I am still on 750 cyp/450tren a.  I am leaving town for a few days April 19-21 and can't decide how to work this thing out.  I think I will start the var today and run it until I am out of it.  I also think I may run the test and tren until 2 weeks before the day I return from my trip..  That way I can start PCT dosing the day I return.  What do you guys think?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 16, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> I stopped all nandrolone; the mass wasnt worth the Deca dick
> 
> You can get just as much mass with Test without any sides



I love you hulk but no way you can get the same mass with just test as test/deca..


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I love you hulk but no way you can get the same mass with just test as test/deca..


You can if you run 5 grams


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 16, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I love you hulk but no way you can get the same mass with just test as test/deca..



And the overall feeling you get with deca can't be compared to just test. Sure maybe u can get the same mass with 2 grams of test but the sides from that will be worse imo.


----------



## DF (Mar 16, 2016)

Dammit! I miss DECA TOO!


----------



## saltylifter (Mar 20, 2016)

just curious why start tren 8 weeks into your cycle??
and why such a long running cycle?


----------



## anewguy (Mar 21, 2016)

saltylifter said:


> just curious why start tren 8 weeks into your cycle??
> and why such a long running cycle?



I don't think it's too long, but to answer your first question, I started it this late because its a short ester and I think its better to end with compounds after the test is in full swing.


----------



## Infantry87 (Mar 21, 2016)

Sampson said it best


----------

